# Bullard King & Co



## David Davies (Dec 11, 2006)

In 1954/5 I sailed as 4th and 3rd mate in TSS Umgeni. Things were not good even in those days and we were told that the company was winding up. We were told that there were employment prospects in either Union Castle or Clan Line but nothing certain. What happened to Umgeni and Umtali?


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

David:
There's a short history of the line at the following URL:

http://iancoombe.tripod.com/id10.html

Bruce C


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

David

Please Find

Umgeni (2)	1938	1957 sold to Elder Dempster & Co., renamed Winneba.

Umgeni (3)	1942	ex- Clan Macrae, 1959 transferred from Clan Line and renamed Umgeni, 1960 transferred to Springbok Line, renamed Gemsbok	

Umtali (2)	1936	1957 sold to Elder Dempster & Co., renamed Calabar.

Umtali (3)	1942	ex- Clan Allan, 1958 transferred from Clan Line and renamed Umtali, 1959 reverted to Clan Line, Clan Allan


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi David ...

Further to Gdynia's response, I just got the following from the Miramar index :


UMGENI (2 - 1938)	26 Jan 1963 Broken up Antwerp Ref : 1166451
UMGENI (3 - 1942)	10 Feb 1962 Broken up Valencia Ref : 1168986
UMTALI (2 - 1936)	6 Jan 1963 Broken up Inverkeithing	Ref : 1164664
UMTALI (3 - 1942)	12 Oct 1966 Broken up Kaohsiung Ref : 1168653

Hope this helps ....

Cheers

Andy


----------



## David Davies (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks Andy, Bruce and Gdynia,
Umgeni (1938) was my first ship as an officer and I learnt a lot including social behaviour of passengers. I did not know about the E.D. connection or how she ended her days.
Dave


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I've just posted a picture of Umtali at Hull in the '50s in the gallery.
Cheers
Kris


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Just posted a picture of Umgeni in the gallery at -
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/62388/cat/500/ppuser/8196
Cheers
Kris


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Just posted the third Bullard King, Umtata, in my gallery here - 
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/62546/cat/500/ppuser/8196
That's yer lot![=P] 
Cheers
Kris


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

My first trip as engineer in MN was as 8th on TSS Umgeni. She was total crap below, aloft engineers had a small combined mess/saloon, only chief eng. allowed in officers dining room but all the mates could use it! Had joined Clan Line but got shanghaied to BK as they could not keep engineers. One joined at London and did a midnight flit after he had a look below, padded out our coastal engine room watches with a septegurian shore donkeyman and an electrician. Bailed out after first trip to join a real company, T & J Brocklebank, Elfder Dempster were welcome to her.
Not sure what parent company Union Castle was like but BK definitely a pore boy outfit.


----------



## woodend (Nov 23, 2009)

Sailed on both the WINNEBA and the CALABAR when they were in E.D.'s. colours. They were commonly known as the 'Cement Mails' but they were wonderfully happy ships and very well built.


----------

